# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  ظلم الجهل بالقانون

## ابو محمود 75

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*انا كنت فاتح محل اداوت كهربائيه وكنت اتعامل مع تاجر جملة واخذ بضاعة منه وكنت ماضى على اكثر من ايصال على بياض وحصل خلافه بين وانا كنت بقوم بالسداد وهو كان يكتب السداد على ظهر كارت منه بتاريخ السداد ومعى حوالى من عشرين كارت و رقه بخط ايد بالسداد بتاريخ مختلفه ولكن ورق صغير وكروت باسم المحل بتاعها وبعد ذلك قام برفع عدد6 ايصالات امانة على 3 ايصالات باسم التاجر هو نفسه و3 باسم مراته هو وانا حضرت اول الجلسات وقامت بتطعن بالتزوير فى صلب الايصال وذهبت الى الطب الشرعى*


*ا وجات النتجة با ان انا ليس محرر صلب الاصل ووقت تحرير صلب الاصل وفى وقت مغير لوقت التوقيع ومع ذلك اخذ على حكم بالحبس ووانا قامت بعمل جنحة خيانة اتمنان له ومراته ولكن خط من المحامى بتاعى فى الوصف القانونى فى الجنحة المباشرة بتاع خيانة الاتمنان اخذ براة فى الحكلم ماذا افعل هل ينفع ارفع جنحة خيانة اتمنان تانى او لا ويدفع با ان سبق الفصل فيه والله انا كد هربان من بلدى وهلى والاولادى علشان الاحكام اللى على فى الدرجه الاولى ارجو الرد باقس سرعه واكون شاكر فضل حضرتكم*


*هو التقرير مش واضح فيه سابق او لاحق بس مكتوب فيه ان صلب الايصال فى وقت مغير لوقت التوقيع بس لم يحدد سابق او لاحق وفى نفس الوقت انا معى شاهد واحد بس واثبت الشهادة فى محضر رسمى فى الشرطة بس هذا الشخص كان بيتعمال معاه ايضا
المشكله هو انى رفع اكتر من 6 ايصالات وانا طعنت على ايصال واحد والباقى لا وانا خايف من الايصالات الباقى اكيد هخد احكام فيه ممكن اضيف كل الايصالات مع بعض علشان انت عارف ان فلوس الخبير 500 جنيه هل ينفع ان اضم الجنح مع بعض 
*

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

اولاً : حاول التصالح وطرق الباب الودي وادخل اهل الخير ، اذا تعذر فانه يجب بيان سبب القضاء بابالبراءة في الجنحة الاخيرة ؟ وهل كانت مرفوعة عن كل ايصال من عدمه ؟  وجمالي المبلغ المرفوع به الايصالات والمبلغ المسدد ؟ والباقي ؟ وهل يوجد شهود ؟ أو عقد اتفاق ؟ وما يدل علي كون النزاع له طابع مدني ام لا ؟ كما انه يجب توضيح او كتابة ما ورد بتقرير الطب الشرعي تحديداً ؟ وهل في كل جنحة ام جنحة واحدة ؟ 

ولكل مسالة حل باذن الله 
أحمد عزت المنشاوي 
مستشار قانوني

----------

